# A very old USB charger



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

That's nice. Did you refurbish/redesign that?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

CalmOperator said:


> That's nice. Did you refurbish/redesign that?


Just a clean and polish to the floor outlet, and mount it on a brass base with some felt on the bottom. It is a Walker 600. BTW They are continuously available on Ebay. 

I found a USB charger made for instillation in a car or boat that takes 6 to 24 volts input. They listed the dimensions so I knew it would fit. I had to 3D print a rear cap that also screws on to the charger and holds it in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

fdew said:


> Just a clean and polish to the floor outlet, and mount it on a brass base with some felt on the bottom. It is a Walker 600. BTW They are continuously available on Ebay.
> 
> I found a USB charger made for instillation in a car or boat that takes 6 to 24 volts input. They listed the dimensions so I knew it would fit. I had to 3D print a rear cap that also screws on to the charger and holds it in.


Nice job!


----------

